# My last "big stone"



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

While working on a couple tombstones for some friends, I got a start on the last big monument I'll make for myself, or probably anyone for that matter. Truth is, we have a small yard and the cemetery is pretty full. I wanted to make one last larger, more ornate monument to really catch the eye. Last year I purchased two gargoyles from Target. Didn't use them and couldn't find a place for them so they sat in my basement all year. I got the idea to build a stone around one of them, so came up with this.
The monument will consist of a 20x20 base of 2 inch pink foam. On top of this will sit a 16 inch square box constructed of 1 1/2 inch. This will then be capped with a two tier piece measuring 18x18. The second section will be a 24 inch tall column, 12 inches square, which will be capped by another two tier piece, on which the gargoyle will sit. Confused yet? Good!
Here are the pieces all cut and ready for assembly/carving. The overall height of the monument will be 62 inches which should look pretty imposing.










The assembled top piece with the gargoyle, just to get a sense of scale.









I dremeled out the name on the face of the column. It an homage to George Romero, creator of the original NOTLD and sequels. It was my first exposure to zombie movies and I remember being scared witless after seeing it at the drive in with my dad, brother and some friends.
The column pieces were then glued and patched. Miraculously it came out square all the way around!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was able to glue the top section on, and after this dries I'll carve it and add some aging/cracks. I'll them finish sand the entire top piece, patch any gaps, then paint the lettering before it get's primed and coated with Dry Lok.



















Hoping to work on the bottom section a bit over the next few days. I have an epitaph to carve, and then glue that box together. Thanks for following along. I'm anxious to see how this turns out!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool. Big fan of your tombstones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A monument for the master. It's looking great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive! Look forward to finished piece.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well you know what a huge fan of yours I am and this monument is another fabulous creation! What can't you do???  I really love the shape of it and the lettering. It looks like the gargoyle was made for the monument instead of the other way around. Very great graveyard addition! You continue to wow me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles on tombstones rule!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great! That gargoyle really does look perfect on it too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

It's looking really good. I'm a big fan of all of your stones though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That's good looking, great touch for your cemetery!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all. Appreciate the feedback. The epitaph for the bottom box is in script so will take me some time to do it nicely. We're starting a bathroom remodel next week too so my Halloween project time will be put on hold. Hoping to get some more done at some point next week.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Another fantastic addition to an already pretty amazing set of stones!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice piece!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful work so far! 

So, when would you like me to come and pick it up?


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

that looks soooo cool! i can't wait to see them painted up! 
i saw those gargoyles at target last year and wanted to get them pretty bad, but had to wait on the paycheck to get here. by the time it did they were already out! 
does anyone know if biglots has gargoyles? or anyone else for that matter?
dar.
:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Made a little more progress today. I finished dremeling the epitaph on the bottom box, and got the box sections glued. Two of the foam panels had a slight bow in them which I hadn't noticed before and which made the assembly a bit challenging, but it came out square. I put all the pieces together to get an idea of what it will look like. I have a lot of mudding, sanding, aging, painting to do but it's coming along.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is one monumental undertaking.  Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, this would go really well with the gargoyle we always have sitting on a pedestal at the end of our driveway on Halloween


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MapThePlanet said:


> That is one monumental undertaking.  Looks great.


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> You know, this would go really well with the gargoyle we always have sitting on a pedestal at the end of our driveway on Halloween


Really! You don't say! I'll take your word for it that it would look lovely


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nicely done! Who doesn't need a stone like this to set off their cemetery?!!


----------



## sakko303 (Sep 6, 2012)

jdubbya,

this is remarkable. If you don't mind me saying, I think that from what I've seen of your work, one of your biggest strengths is not letting your material control your scale. I know for a fact when I approach this particular craft, I am going to see the material I am working with and feel like it is putting borders around my piece. You seem to have cast all that aside, and thought from the end result and decided how you were going to get there.

If I can stick with it and get a few of these under my belt, I am going to remember that and try to do the same!

May I ask, what type of adhesive is holding Mr. Gargoyle in place?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Nicely done! Who doesn't need a stone like this to set off their cemetery?!!


Thanks STJ! This one will have a place of distinction for sure.



sakko303 said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> this is remarkable. If you don't mind me saying, I think that from what I've seen of your work, one of your biggest strengths is not letting your material control your scale. I know for a fact when I approach this particular craft, I am going to see the material I am working with and feel like it is putting borders around my piece. You seem to have cast all that aside, and thought from the end result and decided how you were going to get there.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Appreciate that. I have built a couple other big monuments, simply because that's what you see in cemeteries. At first they seem daunting in size but the end result really makes the graveyard pop. I sketched this out at least a dozen times and used other stones I have for a guide in determining size, also taking into account the space we have to work with.
I actually won't adhere the statue to the stone, simply for storage reasons. It will sit there during TOT hours, then I'll put it away where it won't get broken. I do this with all of my statue stones.

This is one I made a few years ago and is a tad over 7 feet tall. The gargoyle stone will be a nice compliment to it I think.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I second Roxy's comment about gargoyles on tombstones rule! 

I'm loving the scale & everything about it! it can only get better!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

bravo!!....very impressive,love the gargoyle..great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome work!

Maybe I missed it but what are those little nail-looking fasteners? To hold it together temporarily?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lisa48317 said:


> I second Roxy's comment about gargoyles on tombstones rule!
> 
> I'm loving the scale & everything about it! it can only get better!





graveyardmaster said:


> bravo!!....very impressive,love the gargoyle..great job!


Thank you very much!



Lord Homicide said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Maybe I missed it but what are those little nail-looking fasteners? To hold it together temporarily?


Yes. I use nails to hold it in place while the glue dries. Once I remove them I fill them with joint compound. Works pretty well!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*coming along; a bit more progress*

So the entire monument is now glued, patched and sanded. I painted the script black today, along with the cracks and rough spots I want to highlight. Hoping to get the primer coat on tomorrow and with any luck and decent weather, finish it by the weekend. It doesn't look like much now but hoping to change that!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I have always felt that your cemetery is one of the best I have ever seen! Your newest stone will make an awesome addition.


----------

